# Uber, stop messing with the zoom.



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Every time I zoom in or out to get the map where I want it, I look away, or change apps and come back, what do you do, zoom right out to the city level - are you complete amateurs or what? This is incredibly useful when I'm watching the pin in the last few yards to get one of you millenial snowflakes exactly to your door so you have one less excuse to deduct a star, and you auto add a new Pool ride and Pop! we're back to City Level again, and two fingering the screen to a) get your dumb app to wake up and give me screen control again and b) zoom back-in whilst watching the road and the traffic and listening to the snowflake tell me how much better Waze would have been, so I know it's going to screw me over anyway.


----------

